# I need a movie player that can paly NFS movie files(.mad )



## dcp15121980 (Dec 4, 2004)

I have been searching the net for 2yrs for a program that could play nfs movie files (.mad file extension).So far i have not suXeded. All my searches are in vain. If any1 knows anything about this topic please post your comments here.

To me media player classic is the best it supports a wide range of formats

.aif .aifc .aiff .au .snd .wav .cda .ac3 .dts .vob .ifo .d2v .fli .flc .flic .ivf .mka .mkv .mid .midi .rmi .mp3 .mpa .mp2 .m1a .m2a .mpg .mpeg .mpe .m1v .m2v .mpv2 .mp2v .dat .ts .tp .tpr .pva .aac .mp4 .ogm .ogg .divx .vp6 .asx .m3u .pls .wvx .wax .wmx .mov .qt .ra .rm .ram .rmvb .rpm .rt .rp .smi .smil .roq .swf .smk .bik .avi .wma .wmv .wmp .wm .asf

These are the formats that are supported by the player if you have the codecs installed.

best thing is download ACE Mega CoDecS Pack it do come with Media Player Classic + a lot of other util that i hav not explored. Here is the download link 
*www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm

If u find other file format supporting player plz do post the download link.

Guys N Gals those of u read this remember my .mad file format.


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 4, 2004)

*MAD is a mad format*

Well friend

I thought I should tell you, the MAD Files are a special format created by EA Sports. Perhaps, they might be a common video format with some extra stuff into it, may be extra comression or modified headers and all...

Thats why you couldn't find a player that supports MAD files. I'll recommend searching NFS or even for-that-matter any EA Game Fan Site. The Fans generally come up with such tools, from (un)likely sources.

I am in pursuit too, so if i find one will tell ya....

Kinshuk


----------



## swatkat (Dec 5, 2004)

Try Rad Tools which consists of Bink and Smacker codecs/players/converters.The Bink and Smacker are the formats used by most of the games (0ver 2000 of them),try to open the files using Rad Tools.
Download it here:-
*www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm
Check games that use Bink and Smacker:-
*www.radgametools.com/binkgames.htm


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 6, 2004)

*Thought might be of Interest...*

Hi guys,

guess what,

the EA Guys changed their video format (for the NFS Series) from MAD to VP6. So, now you need to update your search criteria.

BTW, MAD or VP6 is not a regular video format, so RAD Game Tools wont be of much help....

Happy Surfing n Searching...
Kinshuk


----------



## Sumod (Dec 7, 2004)

*VP6 could be a public codec*

Not tried this myself, but vp6 sounds like this codec : *www.on2.com/vp6.php3
 from On2 Technologies


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 7, 2004)

hey i found out that zoom player plays vp6 videos 
after dloading the codec tht Mr.Sumod pointed to 
still no solution 
zoom player gives an error saying it cant play the files


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 7, 2004)

wjatever you do do not download ACE Mega Codecs pack. First of all its huge in size (50Mb plus!) Second it does not play XVID and AC3 codecs well. It used to crash my media player all the time. Rather use the Klite codecs pack. Its much smaller in size (less than 10 megs) and its rather lightweight and easy to use.


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 7, 2004)

*KLite*

Now, where do i find the KLite Codecs????


----------



## alib_i (Dec 8, 2004)

*www.codec-download.com/

all u need is *K-lite Codec* pack and *Nimo Codec Pack*
thats quite all u need to play any file on earth .. just saying so


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 8, 2004)

*Files not playing*

I downloaded the KLite Codecs and also the VP6 Codecs but still the media files aren't playing....

Do i need a special player for the .VP6???


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 8, 2004)

*Nemo or Nimo*

Is it Nemo codec or Nimo codec????


----------



## dcp15121980 (Dec 8, 2004)

no problems with ace on my system it works fine


----------



## alib_i (Dec 8, 2004)

sorry kinshuksunil
it Nimo Codec .. corrected the spelling above too
( im a bit too infatuated by nemo from 'finding nemo' )


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 8, 2004)

*Only VP6 Encoders *

Well Guys,

I downloaded the VP6 Codecs from the on2 site, but they are only encoders and not decoders, so the vp6 files on my sys are still not playing 

any idea, what to do next?

kinshuk


----------



## krazydude (Dec 8, 2004)

I just use VLC player and it plays almost anything for me, except real and quicktime media that is


----------



## alib_i (Dec 9, 2004)

if you have Quick Time installed ..
then it will even play quicktime files ..
it did on my comp .. i was amazed to see that ..

VLC is the mother of all media players ..


----------



## dcp15121980 (Dec 13, 2004)

i dont think that will play roq files(the quake 3 vedio file format)


----------



## alib_i (Dec 14, 2004)

cant say .. i dont have any ..
all demos i have are in .dm3 format ..
and of course they cannot be played in VLC 

but VLC is no doubt the crudest player on this planet .. 
it can play reall badly damaged avis too ..

-----
alibi


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 17, 2004)

*Still No VP6*

Hi All

I tried wverything suggested, but still couldn't find a player that plays VP6 Files. I have both, the VP6 Encoder and Decoder, yet these files dont play.......

What should I do now.

Kinshuk


----------



## swatkat (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Still No VP6*



			
				kinshuksunil said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> I tried wverything suggested, but still couldn't find a player that plays VP6 Files. I have both, the VP6 Encoder and Decoder, yet these files dont play.......
> 
> ...



Use ZoomPlayer,it plays _anything_.Download from here:-
*www.free-codecs.com/download/Zoom_Player.htm
Formats supported by ZoomPlayer:-


> Zoom Player is capable of playing all common media formats and quite a few of the not so common, including:
> AVI, Matroska (MKV), QuickTime (MOV), Cellphone 3GPP (3GP), Flash (SWF), RealMedia (RA/RM/RMVB/RAM), Windows Media Format (ASF/WMV/WMA including DRM with WMV Professional version), OGG Movie (OGM), MPEG1 (MPG/VCD), MPEG2 (MPG/SVCD/VOB), MPEG4 (DIVX/XVID/ISO), *VP3-VP6*, MPEG Layer 3 (MP3), Vorbis Audio (OGG), Dolby Digital (AC3), Advanced Audio Coding (AAC), MusePack Audio (MPC), FLAC Audio (FLAC), OptimFROG Audio, Monkey Audio (APE), Wave Audio (WAV), CD-Audio.




Try downloading TrueCast Player from On2, from here:-
*www.on2.com/duckutils/duck_license.php3?class=player

i read somewhere in WinAmp website that versions greater than 5.03 play VP6.


> WinAmp 5.03
> * added eMusic trial offer to installer. uninstaller included in Program Files\Winamp\eMusic
> * fixed a crash bug when playing some AVI files in in_dshow
> * added multimedia keyboard keys in global hotkeys default configuration
> ...


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 20, 2004)

*Disaster!!!*

Hi All!!!

Really bad news...

I downloaded the True Cast Player from On2. It supports VP6 Files.
But, the NFS VP6s dont play in it. I Guess EA People tinkered with the file.
Or simply enough, this VP6 might be different.

Anyways, this was fun searching...

Kinshuk


----------



## alib_i (Dec 21, 2004)

can you tell me .. where did you get the info that the format has been changed to VP6
cos, with all the digging i did on the internet, i could not find any refence to VP6 files, 
I only saw references about .mad format

-----
alibi


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 21, 2004)

*Not a mistake here*

Hi buddy,

just install NFS UG2, go to NFS UG2\Movies folder and see for yourself.

I didnt say they changed the format, i said this time the files are VP6 and MAD.

In FIFA2005, NHL2005 etc, EA is still using .MADs

Regards
Kinshuk


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry To Be Cuttin In Late On The Discussion Buddy's But Seems Here Like The .MAd Files Have really taken up The Next Level Of Audio Decoding Compression......So Lets See If I Can Try and Get Something USeful Here If I can That is  

Here's The Link For Info On Mad Files:
*www.underbit.com/products/mad/

And Here is a Possible Plugin Download For WInamp Which Would I Suppose Try to make these files work :roll: 
*www.atmaxsoft.com/trayplayer_links.html

Enjoy Pals 8)


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 25, 2004)

*This is MAD*

Hi All

sorry folks,

but this MAD format is an AUDIO FORMAT, and clearly we know the EA MADs are VDO files so I think this is just not the one.

As i remember in my first post I said, that EA has the habit of adding extra things into general formats and make new uncommon formats. Well I guess so are MAD and VP6.

I really think we can find a player at some FAN Site, they come up with such unique tools...

so maybe we need to reset our searchs...

Kinshuk


----------



## perk_bud (Dec 26, 2004)

why dont u use a screen capturing utility like hypersnap.


----------



## kinshuksunil (Dec 26, 2004)

*HyperSnap!!!!*

Hi 

Never used HyperSnap, but I think it doesnt capture any video...

Moreover, for capturing video by hypersnap (if it does) we have to first play the game till the time any video is shown, and then capture it.

Btw, any NFS fan, completed UG2??? I am at level 4 - coal harbor, completed it about 80%... just wanted to know, do i get to take Rachel's revenge????

regards,
Kinshuk


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 28, 2004)

Err People...

I see many of u have mentioned various players capable of playing VP3-VP6, etc.

Well its, not as simple as that man, VP62 is just another codec like DivX n XviD. And it is implemented using the *.avi container for encoding video files similar to DivX n XviD!

So when u find any player on the net which plays VP3-VP6, essentially it just means that it can play *.avi files encoded using VP31,VP60,VP61,VP62, which are one of the best MPEG4 based codecs out there!

For more on these codecs refer to my thread:

 *Which is the Best Video Codec Out there?*

As far as the*.vp6 videos in NFS U2, well they are encoded in VP62 but cant be played by any ordinary software player, it is a modified container created by EA especially for NFS U2. Something similar to having *.wmv as well as *.avi as containers for WMV9 & also *.dat & *.mpeg for MPEG.

For those who din't know in VCDs; *.DAT is not used just for the heck of it but because the *.mpg / *.mpeg is not capable of embedding extra data that is required in VCDs......Try converting a *.DAT file into a *.mpg using VCD Gear n u'll notice a decrease in the file size owing to the extra info being ripped off!!! (It was an obvious choice to choose *.dat cos it can store any thing -> dat = DATA; And any any software or hardware capable of reading the data stored can read/run/play the file!!!)

As far as playing *.vp6 files of NFS U2, well I guess we 'll have to wait until someone is able to decode the container format, or wait for a Rad tools update probably, till then keep finding... 

P.S.:
A lotta people have mentioned, I use this player n that player, n this plays this n that......Well what a player plays does not depend much on the player by it self but the codecs uv got installed in ur computer, u can install K-Lite Codec Pack in ur comp. to play most of the videos under the Sun on ANY video player installed on ur comp. For specialized formats like .3gp n all Quicktime, Real Player & even Windows Media Player can play them using pluggins!!!


----------



## dcp15121980 (Jan 15, 2005)

someone plz search a player to play nfs movie files.they are of .mad file extensions.

the vlc dont play bik and swf formats but infact media player clasic plays tht but media player classic dont play umx format(unreal music) but the vlc plays it

friend plz hunt tht mad down immediately.GUYS of the NFS and FANS plz join ur hands letz hunt down tht hiding beast.


----------

